
Why I'm Learning to Type All Over Again - gribbits
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/a20524/learning-to-type-again-colemak/
======
gregmac
Author is using Colemak [1], and essentially using it as a way to force
relearning how to actually type with "proper" form. It's an interesting idea,
but unfortunately the author is only a week in and typing only 20 WPM.

Has anyone had experience learning an alternate keyboard layout? How long did
it take? How did it affect your typing speed?

Also curious, does it help with coding? Personally, I find it's very rare that
my typing is a bottleneck with coding, but I'm still curious if skills on an
alternate layout actually translate meaningfully to coding.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_layout#Colemak](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_layout#Colemak)

